# Adobe Reader et Flash player disponibles sur iPad



## magicPDF (23 Février 2012)

*Adobe Reader* et *Flash player* disponibles sur *iPad* via le Cloud : http://www.macplus.net/itrafik/depeche-64580-onlive-explorer-9-sur-ipad


----------

